# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Cenzurë Komuniste!

## Preng Sherri

Në Temën  " krimet Komuniste" një dorë e zezë po m'i largon shkrimet në mungesë të guximit të përballjës me realitetin!
 Historia nuk mësohet dhe nuk shkruhet në bazë të kohës dhe rrethanave" ktheje shpindën kah fryen era" por në bazë të dëshmive të kohës dhe njerezve të kohës e sidomos në bazë të argumenteve me shkrim!
 Ato shkrime natyrisht po i largon një dorë tinzare, një dorë armike e të vërtetës shqiptare, një dorë e zezë që ngjanë në dorën e zezë të vitit 1914-t!
 Turp të ketë cilido apo cila do qoftë ajo dorë!

----------


## Darius

Ti akoma sdi te shkruash shqip, do te besh dhe histori. Nuk i trembet njeri te vertetes se Prenges se historia nuk behet sipas qejfit. Po ta shpjegoj prap se nuk hake pyka. Tema eshte per krimet komuniste, ti me flet per kosovaret ne kohen e Zogut dhe Shote Galicen. Hajde gjeje po deshe si te merresh vesh me ty. Je perjashtuar njehere nga administratori per te njejten arsye. Ti vazhdon ben kokfortin. Nenforumi i Historise eshte shtylla e ketij forumi dhe sdo lejohesh as ti dhe ndonje tjeter si ty ta dhunoje me budallalliqe. Ta them kete gje publikisht qe te jemi te qarte. Ben mire ti permbahesh tematikes qe trajtohet dhe te shkruash sipas qejfit. Nese do te shkruash per Zogun ne nje teme qe flet per Skenderbeun ose Iliret ne nje teme qe flet per Luften e Dyte Boterore, ate shko e beje ne nje forum tjeter ose hap nje tendin dhe deliro aty si te duash. Ketu sta lejon njeri.

----------

